

Peter Norvig: A Look Back at a 1966 Scientific American Article - ahalan
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-american/2011/08/23/systems-analysis-look-back-1966-scientific-american-article/#

======
jacobolus
previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921506>

